# GOT WOOD !!!!   (Pecan)



## JckDanls 07 (Mar 14, 2021)

So I wanted to edit my other thread to include this to it... https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/pecan-tree-score-but.306031/  ....    But since you can't edit anymore (which sucks, I think it's just to get total of thread counts up)... I started this new thread ...

Got all the wood home this weekend from the 3 trees...  Now I need to get/rent a log splitter and get after it ..   If anybody's got any tips/tricks for doing that..  I'd love to hear them as I really haven't done any to speak of ...

The pile of wood














The little stuff on the right side of the first picture I will cut up into chunks for the Mini's or smaller smokers ...

I acquired (free) some railroad rail that I will use for my log rack after splitting...  They are 13' long and VERY HEAVY...  need to find a friend that has a tractor/front end loader to lift them and put them in place...







I'm going to set the rails on these 8 x 8 x 16 inch cedar blocks to let air flow underneath and keep off the ground ...

Now I have a question about the blocking...  I can use these cedar blocks (below)..  or I can get 8 x 8 pressure treated (pine I believe) blocks...  which ones do y'all think would be better ??







None of this is seasoned yet..  So I'm thinking it should be good to go somewhere about 2022 ..   That's if I get it split and stacked soon ...   It would be nice if I could come back and edit this thread with the final resting place after I'm done with it ...

So let me know about tips/tricks in splitting....  And which blocks you think would be best ...

"Thanks"

I also meant to say that the guy that I payed to cut it up didn't follow my instructions very well...  told him I wanted all cuts to be square and logs to be 12-16 inches long ... grrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## mike243 (Mar 14, 2021)

If the sap was still down you can use it this summer if you keep it dry, most of the moisture is in the root system during the winter, buds popping out or leaves on and it takes longer, splitting speeds drying out.


----------



## TNJAKE (Mar 14, 2021)

Nice haul. Our local hardware store rents nice splitters for $45 a day. Also if you have a sunbelt they rent them as well. Definitely worth it to make quick easy work of the pile. Nothing wrong with using that cedar to stack on. I wouldn't use railroad ties as they are full of nasty chemicals for long time preservation but that's just me.

Edit. Sorry I misread. I saw railroad ties not tracks. Carry on lol


----------



## pc farmer (Mar 14, 2021)

Nice load of wood.  Your plan looks good to me.  I would use the cedar and the metal track is a great idea.


----------



## indaswamp (Mar 14, 2021)

Nice haul! I love pecan...it's one of the main woods I use.


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Mar 14, 2021)

Thanks Y'all...



pc farmer said:


> metal track is a great idea


Yea..  I figured I was gonna need something long and strong and rot proof... 



indaswamp said:


> Nice haul! I love pecan...it's one of the main woods I use.


Same here... Pecan is my favorite ...   Although I've not been able to get any for my stick burner (tractor smoker)...  I've been using hickory in it...  Can't wait till it dries enough to try it...


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Mar 14, 2021)

Jake..  We have a rental place where we can rent for the weekend (Fri afternoon - Mon. morning) and only get charged for one days rate...  there daily rate for a splitter is $85 ...  So when I recuperate from all that heavy lifting (did it by myself and I am soar) ...  I'll go that route...


----------



## pineywoods (Mar 14, 2021)

Keith that wood will be ready to use this summer when it starts getting hot it doesn't take to long. As for the PT or Cedar under the rails if just for drying and using this pecan I'd use the cedar but if your going to have it set up for years then I would go PT.
I have the tractor to move the rails and a log splitter your just a bit to far away lol


----------



## forktender (Mar 15, 2021)

Nice score on the wood and rails.
Why use any wood at all under the rails aren't the 8'' tall? It's not like they are going to rust out in your lifetime.


----------



## Chasdev (Mar 15, 2021)

If you are new to log splitting, be aware, they can be very dangerous if used improperly.
Wood can get launched at pretty high velocity and if it targets the splitter driver, bad things happen and FAST!


----------



## yankee2bbq (Mar 15, 2021)

Nice score on the firewood! And I agree with 

 forktender
, no need to set the rails on wood blocks.  Rails directly on my be ground would be fine.


----------



## kmmamm (Mar 15, 2021)

Rails are a bit of over kill for holding up a relatively small wood pile! With all due respect to those advising you to leave the rails setting on the ground....I can give you two good reasons from the school of hard knocks not to do it!
First, unless the rails are setting on a thick layer of compacted rock or a concrete pad, they will begin to sink into the ground. Use the cedar blocks to get them up off the ground. Ground dwelling bugs don’t like cedar nearly as much as pine. Second, elevating the rails will provide the pile with significantly improved air flow while denying local rodents and vermin a coveted nesting /playground attraction.
We bought a bunch of railroad ties several years ago for some future projects...we stacked the ties on rails that were setting on 4” of gravel, in the open on the backside of the barn yard.  By the time  we got back to them the following year, the rats, groundhogs and termites had already infested the pile.  Looked like the groundhogs started the circus by digging a burrow under the pile between a set of rails.  Their excavations piled dirt up to the bottom of the ties, which in turn attracted  the termites and rats.  In the end, were forced to scrap over half of the ties setting on the bottom three layers.


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Mar 15, 2021)

kmmamm said:


> Rails are a bit of over kill for holding up a relatively small wood pile! With all due respect to those advising you to leave the rails setting on the ground....I can give you two good reasons from the school of hard knocks not to do it!
> First, unless the rails are setting on a thick layer of compacted rock or a concrete pad, they will begin to sink into the ground. Use the cedar blocks to get them up off the ground. Ground dwelling bugs don’t like cedar nearly as much as pine. Second, elevating the rails will provide the pile with significantly improved air flow while denying local rodents and vermin a coveted nesting /playground attraction.
> We bought a bunch of railroad ties several years ago for some future projects...we stacked the ties on rails that were setting on 4” of gravel, in the open on the backside of the barn yard.  By the time  we got back to them the following year, the rats, groundhogs and termites had already infested the pile.  Looked like the groundhogs started the circus by digging a burrow under the pile between a set of rails.  Their excavations piled dirt up to the bottom of the ties, which in turn attracted  the termites and rats.  In the end, were forced to scrap over half of the ties setting on the bottom three layers.



Your two reasons is exactly what I was thinking as well..  thanks ...


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Mar 15, 2021)

Thanks all for the reply's ...


----------



## olecrosseyes (Mar 15, 2021)

Just a curious question here, why would you use cedar blocks on the ground for the rails to set on over .60 pressure treated blocks? Unless there is a good reason, I do the treated over the cedar. .60 pressure treat is below grade lumber. Could last easily your life time or 50 years.  I do agree they need to set on a broader base.


----------



## daspyknows (Mar 15, 2021)

Where are you located?  I really like Pecan but not readily available in my part of the world.


----------



## olecrosseyes (Mar 15, 2021)

daspyknows said:


> Where are you located?  I really like Pecan but not readily available in my part of the world.


Florida I believe.


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Mar 16, 2021)

daspyknows said:


> Where are you located?  I really like Pecan but not readily available in my part of the world.



I'm in the Tampa Bay area...  The same here...  Pecan is not readily available...  I was gonna make a trip to Ga. to get a truckload...  Then I happen to notice some right around the corner from my house..  The state bought some property to widen the road.. three tress were on that property...  The owner told me I cold have them since the state was just gonna trash them ...


----------

